# Any Boat Pictures W/ Your Pups?



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great photos Pete. Beautiful Golden and boat and wonderful nature. You must been one happy man.


----------



## GeorgiaOnMyMind (May 4, 2010)

two of my favorites!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

GeorgiaOnMyMind said:


> two of my favorites!


Something sure has captured his/her full attention...very nice. And a perfect fit for that sailboat...thanks for posting.

Pete


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

rik said:


> Great photos Pete. Beautiful Golden and boat and wonderful nature. You must been one happy man.


Thanks rik...I'm very fortunate to have these things in my life.

Pete


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

Looks like so much fun! I'm having some trouble with attaching pictures, but will get some up there once I figure it out


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Few of Oscar's boat pics


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Discoverer said:


> Few of Oscar's boat pics


Those are some of my all time favorites...thank you so much for posting them again. I think you can rest assured you brought more than one smile to many of our members faces by posting these.

Pete


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Chaya said:


> Looks like so much fun! I'm having some trouble with attaching pictures, but will get some up there once I figure it out


I look forward to seeing your pictures...a lot of us here use photobucket, it's free and very easy to use.

Pete


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Rocket's first boat ride.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

You knew I would have a ton , didn't you ???:::


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I was hoping you might chime in Susan Marie...you just can't have too many pictures and all of yours are wonderful. I really believe our dogs love being in boats even more than cars...they're sooooo close to what they love most...H20! And they know eventually they're going to get WET!

By the way how's that little bite mark on J's nose doing?

Pete


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

CStrong73 said:


> Rocket's first boat ride.


That expression on Rocket's face is priceless...hang on little buddy.

Pete


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Those are some of my all time favorites...
> Pete


Thank you Pete, but my all time favorite are the following two


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Discoverer said:


> Thank you Pete, but my all time favorite are the following two


I think we ought to have a Hall of Fame for pictures here on the forum and your pictures would definitely be among my first choices. That puppy of yours is just too darn cute!

Pete


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Cooper...ready to go overboard for ducks.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

ShadowGolden said:


> Cooper...ready to go overboard for ducks.


Oh yeah...one of the ultimate temptations for our dogs in boats...WATERFOWL!!!
Great shot...thanks for posting.

Pete


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Pete I know too well about a bad back.Went out today but didn't take Jack & Sweetie too many others with me.Here's a few of mine.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Capt Jack said:


> Pete I know too well about a bad back.Went out today but didn't take Jack & Sweetie too many others with me.Here's a few of mine.


Noooo...we don't like to spoil our dogs...do we. Looks like you've got plenty of room in that boat...nice set up.

Golden's will shake on just about anything.

Pete


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Noooo...we don't like to spoil our dogs...do we. Looks like you've got plenty of room in that boat...nice set up.
> 
> Golden's will shake on just about anything.
> 
> Pete


The first pics with Jack are the old boat.The ones of Sweetie are in the one we just got.I love it!Noooo I don't spoil my dogs they spoil me!


----------



## crazy daisy (Jul 3, 2011)

Pictures of Daisy


----------

